# Michigan Pier at Sunset



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Alas, no northern lights as forecast. But still beautiful, especially with the 75 degree temperatures up here -


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great looking shot. Like the stars coming off the light.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice picture I been their ....


----------

